# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Who am I

## Yawarkamal

:evil2:Who am I?

A Winner or a Loser?

The winner is always part of the answer
The loser is always part of the problem

The winner always has a program
The loser always has an excuse

The winner says: "let me do it for you"
The loser says: "that is not my job"

The winner sees an answer for every problem
The loser sees a problem for every answer

The winner says: "it may be difficult but it is possible"
The loser says: "it may be possible but it is difficult"

When a winner makes a mistake, he says "I was wrong"
When a loser makes a mistake, he says: "it was not my fault"

The winner says: "I must do something"
The loser says: "something must be done"

The winner sees the gain
The loser sees the pain

The winner is part of the team
The loser is apart from the team

The winner makes it happen
The loser let it happen

HAVE A GOOD DAY
MYK

----------


## VS Prasad

Man and his deed are two distinct things. Whereas a good deed should call forth approbation, and a wicked deed disapprobation, the doer of the deed, whether good or wicked always deserves respect or pity as the case may be.

Power is of two kinds. One is obtained by the fear of punishment and the other by acts of love. Power based on love is a thousand times more effective and permanent then the one derived from fear of punishment.

It is unwise to be too sure of one's own wisdom. It is healthy to be reminded that the strongest might weaken and the wisest might err.

- Mahatma Gandhi

----------

